# Can poor paint from a repair/respary be improved?



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys, as per the title, can a car with a dull or poor respray/paint repair be improved with machine polishing or other method?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

It would depend on how bad the job was, but I would say yes, that _some_ improvement can be made.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Wahoo


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry but no, not entirely.. if the poor aspect is in the prep beneath the paint then no amount of correction on the paint will improve you paint work.
You can only correct what is on the top layers.....


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

In the most basic of terms...

****ty clear coat: yes (imperfections, nibs, light to medium scratches, orange peel)
****ty colour: no (uneven coat/patchy)
****ty prep: no (sanding marks, low/high areas)

If you have a single stage paint then you’re more in luck as you only have more paint (single colour with hardener) to play with.

If it’s a two-stage (colour with a clear) then you can only correct the top layer.


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks fellas


----------

